# Pse Dakota



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

How good of a bow is it


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

it can hit the middle better than you can steer it there :darkbeer:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I only held and shot a PSE Dakota once and it was several years ago. It held well and felt like a pretty good finger bow. It's a good value.


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

:darkbeer:

I like mine...:wink:


----------



## fingershooter19 (Jun 3, 2006)

*I got one*

Hey,

I got one the last year that the made it. It had a mossy oak breakup on it. I may be selling it. 
I loved it and still thinkis I may hold on to it but I can tell you that it faster than my caribou. Also very adjustable! 

Make me an offer!

fingershooter


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I shot one and thought it was a good bow for the price. I have shot better, but not by much when you factor in price.

Arrow


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

I have one and I like it. It's not a true fingerbow per say, as the brace height is only around 7.5" to 7and 3/4", this is because of the riser design. That to me is the only downside. I've read somewhere that if you got one from a box store like I did (Cabelas who no longer carry them), it would be adviseable to change out the stock strings that came with it.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I ahve one for sale in the classifieds. I can tell you it is a great bow. I am only selling it because I go through bows like water.


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been looking for a left hand one for awhile now. I shot one some time ago and liked it.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

tacoben said:


> I have one and I like it. It's not a true fingerbow per say, as the brace height is only around 7.5" to 7and 3/4", this is because of the riser design. That to me is the only downside. I've read somewhere that if you got one from a box store like I did (Cabelas who no longer carry them), it would be adviseable to change out the stock strings that came with it.


....I'm gonna start another thread about brace height...Jim


----------

